
Apple Helps FBI Track Down George Floyd Protester - jbegley
https://www.forbes.com/sites/thomasbrewster/2020/09/16/apple-helps-fbi-track-down-george-floyd-protester-accused-of-firebombing-cop-cars/
======
sarcasmatwork
>Apple has given the feds vital evidence from one of its iCloud users who was
arrested for firebombing cop cars during the George Floyd protests in late
May.

Spelled protester wrong, its: 'rioter'

